#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Στέγαστρο σκίασης με πανί

## michalis007

Γεια σας εχω εναν ιδιωτικο χωρο παρκινγκ διπλα στην πολυκατοικια, θελω να βαλω ενα σκεπαστρο σκιασης με τεντα για το αυτοκινητο, πρεπει να βγαλω αδεια μικρης κλιμακας? ρωταω για να μην εχω θεματα με περιεργους γειτονες (καταγγελιες κτλ). Να αναφερω οτι το σκεπαστρο θα ειναι ανοιχτο απο τα πλαγια κ μπροστα κ πισω

----------


## Xάρης

Θα πρέπει πρώτα να διαβάσεις τα παρακάτω θέματα:
Όλα τα σχετικά με τα στέγαστρα κατά ΝΟΚΌλα τα σχετικά με τις πέργκολες κατά ΝΟΚ

----------

